# Tivo Desktop 2.3 won't start



## webpc (Apr 8, 2005)

Just installed Tivo Desktop 2.3 on my XP SP2 machine. Install went OK with no errors. The TIVo beacon service is running.
Whenever I try and start the Desktop the progress bar gets to about 2/3rds complete and stops then after a little while a dialog box appears saying 'It's taking longer than expected to startup. click Retry to continue or Cancel to exit'
Hitting Retry just gets the same dialog about 1 min later, Cancel hangs the program (after getting another dialog about user cancellation) and you have to force it to close.
I get the same result when I turn windows firewall off
Anyone got an idea on how to fix this?
TIA
Antony


----------



## zbucklyo (Oct 19, 2003)

This could be an anti-virus problem. On Tivo Desktop 2.2 and 2.3 I have had the same problem, using Zone Alarm Security Suite to provide anti-virus support. The solution is to disable on-access scanning (a virus scan whenever an application starts up). It is possible that other antivirus software have the same sorts of switches that need to be turned off.

By the way, I discovered this solution thanks to another post in this forum from some time ago. If this is your issue, whoever posted that deserves the credit, since I doubt I would have figured it out.


----------



## webpc (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks that fixed it. I am using the CA antivirus, I disabled the runtime protection and the desktop started up.
FYI after the desktop started I turned the AV back on and things kept working.
Thanks
Antony


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

what if you like the idea of scanning an executable before it runs?
this is really the only solution?

I just upgraded and I did not have a problem before?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There might be a way to add the TiVo executables to a "safe list" so it ignore them, but still runs the scan on other things.

Dan


----------



## donutsdad (Mar 27, 2005)

I am having the same problem as well and I found out that if i discontinued the AOL spyzapper it loaded with no problems......

AOL stinks....everything they do to help actually is a problem ....


----------



## donutsdad (Mar 27, 2005)

I am having the same problem as well and I found out that if i discontinued the AOL spyzapper it loaded with no problems......

AOL stinks....everything they do to help actually is a problem ....


----------



## fabravo (Jan 26, 2006)

zbucklyo said:


> This could be an anti-virus problem. On Tivo Desktop 2.2 and 2.3 I have had the same problem, using Zone Alarm Security Suite to provide anti-virus support. The solution is to disable on-access scanning (a virus scan whenever an application starts up). It is possible that other antivirus software have the same sorts of switches that need to be turned off.
> 
> By the way, I discovered this solution thanks to another post in this forum from some time ago. If this is your issue, whoever posted that deserves the credit, since I doubt I would have figured it out.


 I have TrendMicro PC-cillin Internet Security 2006 and am having the same problem. I don't see a way to disable 'on-access scanning'. Anyone have an idea on how to turn it off so I can get it to work again? I am using 2.3a.

Thanks!


----------



## bananaguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have an old Dell CP that I am trying to install Desktop 2.3a. When I try to open it I get the following message:

There is a problem with your installation.Required components are missing. Please try again. If this does not help, please try reinstalling the software.

Real helpful description don't you think? Components missing in the download or the operating system?

I know I had previous versions of Desktop working on this version of windows. I have removed and reinstalled desktop several times with no sucess. Anybody know if this works with Windows 2000?


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 3, 2006)

bananaguy said:


> I have an old Dell CP that I am trying to install Desktop 2.3a. When I try to open it I get the following message:
> 
> There is a problem with your installation.Required components are missing. Please try again. If this does not help, please try reinstalling the software.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. Support had no clue how to fix it. I can get one of my other computers to run the Desktop app, but that computer is much slower and doesn't have as much room on it's drives either. I could always map drives to the one that does have room, but I'd prefer to get the app running on my 'main' computer. My only guess at this point is some software on my main comp has a newer dll file or something that causes the app not to work... I've even tried stopping all but the normal windows services that were running, but that didn't help.

Hopefully someone has had this problem and knows how to fix it. In the meantime, desktop 2.2 seems to work fine, so I'll have to stick with that for now.


----------



## donutsdad (Mar 27, 2005)

Solution ID: 118622
A recent system upgrade added a 1 or 2 to old solution IDs. You find these solutions by removing or retaining the extra '1' or '2'. 

Product: ScanMail for Exchange - 6.21 2000/2003 

Operating System: Windows 2000 Advanced Server, Windows 2000 Server, Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition 

Published: 9/1/05 12:00 AM 

Problem: Besides Real-time Scan, the Proactive Scanning, On-Access scanning and Background scanning modes also exist.

The administrator can activate or deactivate each of the above scanning modes.

The default settings for the three scanning modes are as follow:

On-Access Scanning
(disable)

Proactive Scanning
(enable)

Background scanning
(disable)

How can the administrator activate or deactivate these features?

Solution: To activate or deactivate the following features:

I. Access Scanning: 

1. Run regedit.exe. 

Important: Before editing the registry, make sure you understand how to restore it if a problem occurs. For more information, view the Restoring the Registry Help topic in Regedit.exe or Restoring a Registry Key Help topic in Regedt32.exe. Making incorrect changes to your registry can cause serious system problems. Always make a back up copy before making any registry changes. 

2. Edit the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TrendMicro\ScanMail for Exchange\realTimeScan\ScanOption\OnAccessScan key:

OnAccessScan = 1 (to activate On-Access Scanning)
OnAccessScan = 0 (to deactivate On-Access Scaning)

II. Proactive Scanning: 

1. Run regedit.exe. 

Important: Before editing the registry, make sure you understand how to restore it if a problem occurs. For more information, view the Restoring the Registry Help topic in Regedit.exe or Restoring a Registry Key Help topic in Regedt32.exe. Making incorrect changes to your registry can cause serious system problems. Always make a back up copy before making any registry changes. 

2. Edit the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSExchangeIS\VirusScan\ProactiveScanning key:

ProactiveScanning = 1 (to activate Proactive Scanning)
ProactiveScanning = 0 (to deactivate Proactive Scanning)

3. Restart the MS Exchange Information store service.

4. Restart the ScanMail_RealTimeScan service.

III. Background Scanning: 

1. Run regedit.exe. 

Important: Before editing the registry, make sure you understand how to restore it if a problem occurs. For more information, view the Restoring the Registry Help topic in Regedit.exe or Restoring a Registry Key Help topic in Regedt32.exe. Making incorrect changes to your registry can cause serious system problems. Always make a back up copy before making any registry changes. 

2. Edit the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSExchangeIS\VirusScan\BackgroundScanning key: 

BackgroundScanning = 1 (to activate Background Scanning)
BackgroundScanning = 0 (to deactivate Background Scanning)

3. Restart the MS Exchange Information store service.

4. Restart the ScanMail_RealTimeScan service.

Note: Background Scans are actually the SMEX 6.2 Manual/Scheduled Scans. Thus, although this procedure works for triggering BackgroundScans, it is better to use SMEX 6.2 console's Manual/Scheduled Scan options instead, since the SMEX console makes the configuration more user-friendly.


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 3, 2006)

It's not the AV software or my firewall software that's causing my problem. I disabled all but the critical windows services and still had the problem. As I said above, the only thing I can think of at this point is there is a shared library that 2.3 expects to be one way and for some reason it's not that way on this machine. Since it could be a dll that's been updated by another install it's hard to nail down... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jon96cobra (May 24, 2006)

I have the lastest version of Tivo to-go on my pc with WinXP pro SP2 have no problems running when its transfering or watching recorded matteral. Just when its Idle it will pop up a window server not responding for no reason at all.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

To those with a "Required components are missing" problem:
What version iof Windows are you using? What service pak?
What verison of explorer are you using? any service pak?
What version of Windows media player are you using?


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 3, 2006)

I have WinXP Pro with SP2
Internet explorer 7
Media player 10


----------



## thirteenva (Sep 23, 2006)

I just bought a tivo recently and tried the Tivo Desktop software last night.

I'm receiving the same error. ("Required Components are Missing");

I've uninstalled and reinstalled. Disabled my virus software, and firewall, and downloaded a new MPEG-2 codec that tivo recommended.

Nothing has worked so far. Can anyone help???


----------



## Overscore (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Solver was onto something. I just ran into this problem on a W2K Server, SP4. I uninstalled the TiVo Desktop software for the 10th time, rebooted, upgraded from WMP6.4 to WMP9, rebooted, installed TiVo Desktop, rebooted, and then all worked great.

Thanks Solver. I probably wouldn't have thought about WMP were it not for your post.


----------



## thirteenva (Sep 23, 2006)

Solver said:


> To those with a "Required components are missing" problem:
> What version iof Windows are you using? What service pak?
> What verison of explorer are you using? any service pak?
> What version of Windows media player are you using?


XP SP2

IE 6 (latest SP)

WM 10

I have auto updates on so i have all the latest security patches as well.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

thirteenva said:


> XP SP2
> 
> IE 6 (latest SP)
> 
> ...


Does TivoDesktop 2.2 install?

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TivoDesktop/

Not a long term solution, just curious if same behavior as *CitricAcid* was having in above post.


----------



## thirteenva (Sep 23, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Does TivoDesktop 2.2 install?
> 
> Not a long term solution, just curious if same behavior as *CitricAcid* was having in above post.


Thanks for the link. I was searching for a copy of 2.2 today and could not locate one.

I'll uninstall 2.3a now and try 2.2


----------



## thirteenva (Sep 23, 2006)

Just installed version 2.2 and it starts up with no errors.

Thanks Greg.


----------

